# Warning on Instrument Panel/Dashboard - easily damaged...



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I placed an iPhone holder (with a suction pad) on the dashboard on my TTS and below is the result. Others have commented on the spongy nature of the dashboard, note that it can be irreversibly damaged. I have tried wax and also gentle warming but the indent will not come out, i think I am looking at a replacement [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I feel your pain mate.

Lets just hope that with time it mends back to its original shape good luck and please lets us know how you get on.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Ahhh noooo! 

It might eventually come back into shape over time by natural heating and cooling. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh dear.... Have you tried ice and a hair dryer to get the crease out? Works on body panels sure it would work on plastics

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I presume that the sucker was in place for an extended period of time. If so then you could try using the same sucker like a dent puller on bodywork. Place it over one part of the indented ring, press down to seal and pull off again slowly straight away. Provided that it doesn't cause any further damage to the dash then try working your way round the indented ring and see if it improves it or not.


----------



## 6foot2 (Aug 20, 2015)

That's a real shame ademanuele, but thanks for posting so that the rest of us can learn from it.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Gutted for you mate and thx for posting - a warning to us all. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

eek that will be expensive for a new dash.. put the holder back on!!


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Try with a hair dryer + rubbing with a soft cloth... it should fix it.


----------



## mplgaus (Aug 15, 2015)

Yikes! Maybe you can get some assistance from the holder manufacturer? Hope it works out!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Any interior repairer worth his salt should be able to repair.


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Only three rings left to go


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

On a related note, has anybody else (and note that I'm not a heavy guy - 90kg give or take) managed to put an elbow dent in the interior door rest just below the window? I remember reading this post when it first landed, so have been extra careful, but I was astonished to see the light catch the dent the other day. It's only just visible, but clearly evident when you run your hand across the sill. That's a new one on me. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

